# Name this flower



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Chamomile, make a great tea - like "Sleepytime".


----------



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Chamomile has a hary like leaf structure, I don't see that in your photos. Looking at the flower pedals and structure, it seems to me to look more like an Aster of types. There's a bunch of them and this one looks to me like #10 on the photo on this page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asteraceae#


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Are there some that is a dusty blue color also? I think it is Fleabane.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Fleabane is an Erigeron. The major break between Erigeron and Aster is blooming period. Asters bloom on the shortening day length. Erigerons bloom on the lengthening day.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> Chamomile has a hary like leaf structure, I don't see that in your photos. Looking at the flower pedals and structure, it seems to me to look more like an Aster of types. There's a bunch of them and this one looks to me like #10 on the photo on this page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asteraceae#


Looks like chamomile to me.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamomile


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

It's white aster.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife says they are asters. So I'm going with that. She knows the others mentioned and said they are not those.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

loghousebees said:


> Are there some that is a dusty blue color also?


Yes, one is named "Heart Leaved" Aster. Have small, bluish flowers similar in size to the "Small White" Aster.

I think the plant is Small White, but hard to be sure from the photo. Can't see the leaves.


----------



## ComputerCynthia (Jul 29, 2015)

Seeds on my Aster varieties in Florida stick to everything. All you gotta do is get near it. As much as I love planting a untreated wildflower that bees like, this plant is a bit too aggressive as well. It spread pretty fast on me this year.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

ComputerCynthia said:


> Seeds on my Aster varieties in Florida stick to everything. All you gotta do is get near it. As much as I love planting a untreated wildflower that bees like, this plant is a bit too aggressive as well. It spread pretty fast on me this year.


before I got bees I HATED those plants. now I don't mind them as much.


----------



## ComputerCynthia (Jul 29, 2015)

What was curious to me was all summer I had Mason and Orchid bees and small wasps on the plants but it took to October before I observed a honey bee on them. I guess there was better pickings before the honey bees became dedicated to visiting Aster plants? Or my corner of the subdivision has a super low population of honey bees.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

yesterday I was watching all sorts of bees and wasps on a patch of those flowers at an old abandoned food world parking lot. I didn't see the first honeybee on them. ive seen honeybees on those flowers at my house but none there. I thought it was strange.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

First time you walk up on your apiary with a dozen hives and smell that smell you will go ew. It grows on you though and after a while you realize that it means you don't have to feed bees this fall unless you want to. Asters make a funky smell but like I said...it's a honey-money smell.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Orion7 said:


> Anyone know what these are called? They are every where here in southern Ohio, and they bees are all over them. Look like miniature daises.
> 
> Based on the pic and the time of year, it is symphyotrichum ericoides. (White heath aster) Mine are still a few days away from blooming here in Central NC.
> Fleabane flowers in the Spring and Chamomile is Spring into Summer. The plants that have the seeds that stick to your cloths are Bidens sp. It's also in the Aster Family of plants.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, enlarged the picture and in fact they are asters, I stand corrected....need to upgrade my reading glasses!


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

use aster in a sentence... i aster and she said no!


----------



## BeverlyPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

I think it is Chamomile plant.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Take a look at Shasta Daisies. I believe that is what the flowers in the OP are.


----------

